# Is there a dedicated thread for new members?



## KooksandFreaks (Oct 15, 2019)

With a FAQ?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 15, 2019)

What do you even mean?  What type of FAQ?  There are rules listed on every board and you are told basic shit before you sign up.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 15, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> What do you even mean?  What type of FAQ?  There are rules listed on every board and you are told basic shit before you sign up.


Nerf Kiwifarms difficulty plz


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Oct 15, 2019)

Pick a board you like best and take your time to get to know it. Eventually you'll catch up. But no, no all encompassing FAQ I think it's intentional. Go with your interests and have fun.


----------



## Boxy Brown (Oct 15, 2019)

yes


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 15, 2019)

???

And lurk.


----------



## Wish I knew (Oct 15, 2019)

Articles & Happenings
					

World events and online news.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Oct 15, 2019)

Jaded Optimist said:


> What do you even mean?  What type of FAQ?  There are rules listed on every board and you are told basic shit before you sign up.


Before you even sign up?


Boxy Brown said:


> yes


Cool avi.


----------



## Some JERK (Oct 15, 2019)

Are you just asking in general or are you trying to learn something specifically?


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Oct 15, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Pick a board you like best and take your time to get to know it. Eventually you'll catch up. But no, no all encompassing FAQ I think it's intentional. Go with your interests and have fun.


Thanks, Stranger Neighbors. Seems like good advice.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 15, 2019)

KooksandFreaks said:


> Before you even sign up?


I mean the warnings about not using a user name that you use somewhere else.  That kind of thing.

What question do you want to ask?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 15, 2019)

I'd make an FAQ if enough people give a shit
Make it all encompassing and on a single page.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 15, 2019)

Ma'am, this is a Wendy's.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Oct 15, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Ma'am, this is a Wendy's.


Do you have a car,  Exigent Circumcisions?



Jaded Optimist said:


> I mean the warnings about not using a user name that you use somewhere else.  That kind of thing.
> 
> What question do you want to ask?


Why does the toast always fall butter-side down?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 15, 2019)

KooksandFreaks said:


> Do you have a car,  Exigent Circumcisions?


BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP YEAHHHHHH


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 15, 2019)

Don't comment without lurking on threads for awhile
Don't powerlevel 
Don't try to rally us to raid a cow, they're funnier when left to their own devices
Don't be completely exceptional
Don't be mad at the internet.
Other than that have fun.


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 15, 2019)

General forum guidelines are at the top of Forum Discussion and in pinned threads. Each forum has its own specific guidelines and rules, which are posted at the top and in the pinned threads.

You received important info when you signed up about opsec.

There's no central FAQ since each subforum or board tends to have its own culture and guidelines


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Oct 15, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP YEAHHHHHH











						Drive My Car (Remastered 2009)
					

Provided to YouTube by Universal Music Group Drive My Car (Remastered 2009) · The Beatles Rubber Soul ℗ 2009 Calderstone Productions Limited (a division of U...




					www.youtube.com
				






Niggernerd said:


> Don't comment without lurking on threads for awhile
> Don't powerlevel
> Don't try to rally us to raid a cow, they're funnier when left to their own devices
> Don't be completely exceptional
> ...


Well, you like to say "don't"  a lot, friend.


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 15, 2019)

You have your answer. This subforum isn't the place for you to shit post.


----------

